# Etam F/W 2011 *hot* x 320



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

*Models: Angela Lindvall, Barbara Palvin, Joan Smalls, Karen Elson, Karolina Kurkova, Monika “Jac” Jagaciak, Nicole Trunfio, Shu Pei



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
*​


----------



## Mandalorianer (12 Okt. 2011)

Ui fantastische Hühnchen :WOW::WOW::WOW: :thx: Dir fün den sexy Big Post :thumbup:


----------



## kunk22 (12 Okt. 2011)

Great photos ! Thx


----------



## Padderson (12 Okt. 2011)

sehr anregend:thumbup:


----------



## koftus89 (17 Sep. 2012)

der absolute wahnsinn. tausend dank.


----------

